# Evoc - Rucksack (Damen) - Erfahrung



## murmel04 (10. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir evtl. diesen "Damenrucksack" von Evoc zulegen

Da allerdings die komplette Produktpalette von Evoc nicht gerade zu den Schnäppchen gehört möchte ich einfach mal in Runde fragen, wer hat denn von euch einen Rucksack von Evoc - vielleicht sogar dieses Mädel´smodell

Also einfach mal was darüber erzählen..., vor allem was unterscheidet sie von anderen und ist der Preis dann dafür gerechtfertigt.

Zur Zeit habe ich von Camelbak den Luxe und bin damit sehr zufrieden, allerdings wird es irgendwann mal Situationen geben wo er dann doch zu klein wird.

Deuter und mein Rücken mögen sich nicht wirklich, da wäre die Produktpalette sicherlich größer.

Suche halt was für die Trinkblase, den restlichen Kram, und evtl. (wenn ich mal welche habe, Prodektoren - nächstes Anschaffungsproblem) und er soll halt nicht so ewig schwer sein.

Kurzum gut sitzen und nix wiegen

Also her mit den Erfahrungen und Meinungen.

Lg


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

Ich habe das normale Unisex-Modell vom Evoc Freeride Trail, also die 20l Version. Mit 170cm Körpergröße habe ich Größe S genommen.

Der Tragekomfort ist für mich perfekt! Liegt super am Rücken an, und durch die breiten Schulterriemen und den extrabreiten Hüftgurt drückt nichts, auch wenn er voll und damit schwer ist. Einzig die Luftzufuhr ist nicht besonder  Am Rücken ist man an heißen Sommertagen (haben wir ja eh gerade nicht) ziemlich schnell nassgeschwitzt, und auch unter dem Hüftgurt schwitzt man ganz ordentlich. Ist mir aber lieber, dass der Protektor gut anliegt, als dass die Belüftung toll ist... also für mich kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt.
Nix wiegen tut er allerdings auch nicht. Schon allein durch den Protektor bringt er schon was auf die Waage. 
Wenn du ein richtiges Leitgewicht haben willst, könntest du dich mal z.B. bei Osprey umschauen. Die haben halt keinen Protektor, sollen aber ganz gut sein (Hörensagen) und sind recht leicht.

3l Trinkblase passt in den Freeride Trail perfekt rein und lässt sich durch das separate Trinkblasenfach auch problemlos reinstopfen, wenn der Rucksack proppenvoll ist.
Die vielen kleinen Fächer für Werkzeug u.ä. finde ich auch genial!

Die einzigen Kritikpunkte, die ich bei meinem 2010er Modell habe: die Öffnung zum Hauptfach (etwas mickrige Öffnung nur oben, was das Befüllen nicht gerade einfach macht und auch nervt wenn man was von unten rauskramen muss), die Gummizugbefestigung für die Protektoren unten (leiert aus und ich bin damit auch schon mal blöd am Sattel hängen geblieben), und das fehlende Regen-Cover (musste man extra dazu kaufen und es gibt kein separates Fach dafür)
Allerdings sind beide Punkte bei dem neuen 2011er Modell verbessert worden. Hat jetzt einen rundum laufenden Reisverschluss am Hauptfach und Riemen statt des gefädelten Gummizugs unten zum Protektoren festmachen. Regencover ist jetzt auch dabei.
Darum würde ich dir raten, gleich das aktuelle 2011er Modell zu nehmen anstatt ein Schnäppchen aus dem Vorjahr zu ergattern. 

Ansonsten klarer Kauftipp!

Ich hole mir demnächst noch den Freeride Tour mit 30l für AlpenX und Mehrtagestouren, weil bei mir der Deuter und mein Rücken auch nicht so recht harmonieren (der Transalpine sitzt nicht richtig, wenn er prallevoll ist und verrutscht gern mal ausgerechnet an Stellen im Trail, wo das nicht ganz so geschickt ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (10. August 2011)

oh danke schon mal, hört sich ja gut an

aber noch eine Frage dazu, kann man diesen Rückenprotektor auch mal raus lassen?

Oder wird das Rückenteil dann irgendwie instabil?

Klar könnte man dann gleich einen ohne kaufen, aber ich denke wenn man weiss was für eine Tour man fährt, kann man sich das Gewicht auch mal sparen, wenn es an diesem Tag nur um das Packmaß geht. Soll ja auch vorkommen.

LG


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

die protektor-platte an sich wiegt vielleicht 150g und steckt durch 2 klettverschlüsse gesichert in einer tasche im trinkblasen-fach. ist also in weniger als 1 min zu entfernen 
unstabil wird der rucksack dadurch nicht werden, allerdings wird er sich am rückenteil mehr auswölben wenn du ihn richtig vollstopfst. könnte unter umständen negativ sein, wenn er dann nicht mehr so gut sitzt. 

für den anderen fall, dass du keinen rucksack brauchst sondern nur den protektor lässt sich das komplette rückenteil mit dem reißverschluss der auch das trinkblasenfach öffnet, abzippen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hole mir demnächst noch den Freeride Tour mit 30l für AlpenX und Mehrtagestouren,



Schau mal..., interessiert Dich vielleicht:

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/...list&count=16&order=topseller#anchor_products


Bin zwar kein Mädel, aber habe den aktuellen Evoc: Der ist wirklich gut und wie Scylla schrieb richtig praktisch! Man sollte den aber echt vorher mal anprobieren, denn die komplett anliegende Rückenplatte ist nicht jederfraus Sache. Ich hab noch einen Deuter und einen Camelbak und die unterscheiden sich alle wie Tag und Nacht. Demnach: probieren.

So, bin schon wieder raus ausm Ladysforum 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Schau mal..., interessiert Dich vielleicht:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/...list&count=16&order=topseller#anchor_products



Danke für den Tipp 
Aber ist leider der "alte".
Ray hat schon das aktuelle Modell, und das finde ich in den Details um so viel verbessert, dass ich lieber mehr Geld dafür ausgebe.

Probieren aber auf jeden Fall, da hast du recht. 
Am besten auch mal vollgestopft anprobieren, dadurch ändert sich der Tragekomfort u.U. noch enorm. Den Fehler hab ich bei meinem Transalpine gemacht. Leer im Laden hat er super gepasst, mit AlpenX Gepäck ließ er sich dann leider nicht mehr vernünftig festzurren, weil er zu "rundlich" wurde.


----------



## Elmo66 (10. August 2011)

@murmel04:

Also, ich habe das Ladies-Modell 2011 von Evoc (20l Freeride Trail) und bin sehr zufrieden. Liegt super am Rücken an, man merkt den irgendwie gar nicht. Kann ich nur empfehlen

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## KarinS (10. August 2011)

gebe Scylla recht: ich habe auch den "alten" Freeride 16L CC mit Rückenprotektor und mir aktuell den 2011er Freeride Trail 20l Women. gekauft. Finde die Damenversion viel besser, von der Aufteilung der Fächer her und auch von der Paßform. Hatte beim "alten" immer das Gefühl, das mir die Träger über die Schultern runterrutschen. Das Damenmodell sitzt da wesentlich angenehmer und ich finde, daß es die Preisdifferenz auf alle Fälle wert ist!


----------



## murmel04 (10. August 2011)

o.k. danke schon mal an alle

dann werd ich mal ein bisschen sparen und dann zuschlagen.

lg


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. August 2011)

Ich bin früher einen Deuter gefahren und war damit eigentlich zufrieden. Dann hat mich der Evoc wegen dem Rückenprotektor zwar gereizt, aber der Preis war ein No-Go. Irgendwann hatte ihn ein Bekannter und ich habe ihn mir mal geliehen und hatte den keine 5 Minuten auf, da war mir klar dass ich den auch haben will. Einfach weil der Deuter ein Wanderrucksack war und entsprechend viel auf dem Rücken gesprungen ist wenn man selber mit dem Rad sprang oder das gelände ruppiger wurde. Der Evoc liegt so genial an dass man den schlicht vergisst. 
Da bewegt sich nichts - ich ziehe ihn auch wegen der Schutzfunktion sogar ganz gezielt an - selbst wenn es nur zehn Minuten entfernt wohin geht zum "Blödsinn mit den Rädern" machen (droppen üben etc.). Ist eben Brain-Safety zu wissen dass da etwas ist das wenigstens etwas den Rücken schützt. 
Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.


----------



## wintergriller (21. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Schau mal..., interessiert Dich vielleicht:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/...list&count=16&order=topseller#anchor_products
> 
> ...



Hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich habe den Freeride Tour in blau wie im Roseangebot beschrieben. Gekauft habe ich ihn dieses Jahr für 90Euro beim BikeFestival in Willingen, eigentlich als Ersatz für meinen Deuter Transalpine SL!
Ich habe die verschiedenen Größen probiert und mich letztendlich für "S" entschieden. Angeblich sollte dieser ebenfalls ein Packvolumen von knapp 30 Litern haben, skeptisch war ich allerdings schon beim Kauf, ob das so stimmt 
Beim Packtest Zuhause zeigte sich: Weniger Volumen als die 26 Liter des Deuter   Mein Alpencrossgepäck habe ich trotzdem komplett untergebracht: Die Regenklamotten mussten "draussen" bleiben, sprich, ich habe sie hinters Netz des Helmhalters geklemmt  
Ich habe bisher drei Alpencrosse mit dem Deuter gefahren, da die Strecke aber jedes Jahr freeridelastiger wurde, war ich mit dem Sitz des Deuter unzufrieden: Er lässt sich einfach nicht wackelfrei festzurren. In technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Passagen wurde das öfters zum Problem, wenn die 5,5kg Gepäck eine gewisse Eigendynamik entwickelten  

Bzgl. der Belüftung am Rückem war ich sketisch: Die Platte liegt schon sehr flächig auf. Auch mit voller 2Liter Trinkblase (an meinen Jimbo-Rahmen passt keine Trinkflasche), wird die Rückenplatte nicht rundlich -> Top! Letztendlich hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Belüftung am Rücken! Habe auch nicht mehr oder weniger geschwitzt als mit dem Deuter! 
Sehr angenehm fand ich den festen Hüftgurt. Mit ihm kann man den Rucksack gut "auf" den Hüftknochen fixieren und bei langen Bergaufpassagen die Schultergurte lockern und so die Schultern und den Rücken entlasten!

Technisch bergab ist der Evoc ein Traum: Sitzt fest, wackelt nicht und bleibt auch bei sehr aktiver Fahrweise da, wo er soll!

Vor dem Alpencross habe ich ihn im Taunus schon bei Touren genutzt. Auch hier gab es nichts zu meckern. 

Nach dem Cross waren wir noch zwei Wochen in verschiedenen Bikeparks (Saalbach, Alpe d'Huez, Valloire, Les2Alpes), hier habe ich den Evoc als Trinkrucksack mit Rückenprotektor genutzt. Auch diesen Einsatz hat er gut gemeistert!

Mein Fazit: Ich habe wegen des Preises auch lange überlegt, ob es sich "lohnt" einen Evoc zu kaufen - Nach ausgiebigen Tests bin ich überzeugt: Es ist (für mich) der perfekte Rucksack: Geeignet für Tour, Alpencross und Bikepark. Er ersetzt sowohl meinen Deuter Transalpine als auch meinen Vaude Northshore!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. August 2011)

@wintergriller
Danke für deinen Bericht! 
Ich habe/hatte ähnliche Probleme mit dem Deuter Trans-Alpine und hatte daher schon länger ins Auge gefasst, einen Evoc Tour als Ersatz dafür anzuschaffen. Mit dem Packvolumen hatte ich allerdings genau die Bedenken, die du nun geschildert hast... nämlich dass er nicht so groß ist wie angegeben 
Aber wenn das AlpenX Gepäck trotzdem irgendwie rein passt ist ja alles gut! Die letzten Bedenken ausgeräumt, dann kann ich ja jetzt mal zuschlagen ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2011)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
Habe gerade eine Woche Alpencross + eine Woche Biken am Comer See mit dem Evoc Freeride Trail 20L (lila Mädchenversion) hinter mich gebracht: Der beste Rucksack den ich je hatte! Praktischer geht es nicht, sogar die Protektoren kann man immer prima mitnhmen


----------



## scylla (21. August 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
> Habe gerade eine Woche Alpencross + eine Woche Biken am Comer See mit dem Evoc Freeride Trail 20L (lila Mädchenversion) hinter mich gebracht: Der beste Rucksack den ich je hatte! Praktischer geht es nicht, sogar die Protektoren kann man immer prima mitnhmen




so "sparsam" könnte ich keinen AlpenX überstehen!
Mein Freeride Trail ist mit einer Garnitur Regenzeug, Kamera, 3l Trinkblase und 1-2 Sandwiches schon pickepackevoll! Für Tagestouren prima aber mein Gepäck für 1 Woche ist dann doch etwas voluminöser als der Rucksack!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2011)

wir sind mit Gepäcktransport gefahren, für eine Tour ohne wäre er mir zu klein...
Aber im Evoc hatte ich immer dabei: Regenjacke, -hose, Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch, Erste-Hilfe-Set, Handy, Kamera am Gurt, Wechseltrikot, Armlinge Beinlinge, zweites Paar Handschuhe...
Die Trinkblase mache ich nie randvoll, aus Gewichtsgründen, also ca. 1,5L waren da drin...

An einem Tag als uns Schnee drohte, hatte ich noch ein paar mehr Wechselklamotten drin


----------



## wintergriller (23. August 2011)

Nochmal zum Volumen des Freeride Tour in Größe S:

Wie geschrieben, ist minimal kleiner als der 26Liter Deuter Transalpine. Ich schätze den Evoc auf 24 bis 25Liter Volumen.
Um trotzdem alles für den Alpencross mitzubekommen habe ich folgende "Tricks" angewendet:
- Regenhose, Regenjacke und Minihandtuch mit einem zweckentfremdeten Schlüsselband gesichert im Helmhalternetz transportiert
- Armlinge und Beinlinge in die kleinen Netzseitentaschen
- für die Kamera gibt es von Deuter eine Tasche für den Schultergurt (http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport-bekleidung/Deuter_Kameratasche__Camera_Case_I-25965.html)
- für Riegel/Gel und ein paar andere Kleinteile hat sich eine Oberrohrtasche (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a33495/powerbar-fahrrad-oberrohrtasche-bike-energy-bag.html?uin=fsen6h5flj35e1p6anlp003s00) bewährt
- Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren werden einfach ebenfalls aufs Oberrohr geschnallt
- kleine Pumpe direkt am Rahmen befestigen

Was bei meinem Rad leider nicht passt:
- Satteltasche für Werkzeug
- Trinkflasche (geht bei heftigeren Touren allerdings auch gerne mal verloren.... )

...viel Spass beim Packen, irgendwie kriegt man schon alles mit


----------



## scylla (23. August 2011)

gute Tipps! 
Mein Freund hat sich für seine Sony Nex (mit Zoom-Objektiv schon ein ziemlicher Oschi) eine Hama-Tasche mit Öse an der Rückseite geholt, die er durch den Brustgurt vom Rucksack fädelt, und dann noch mit Karabinerhaken seitlich an den Schultergurten "verspannt". So stört sie ihn angeblich nicht... ich hab das auch schon probiert, und fand die große Kamera, die da auf der Brust im Sichtfelt baumelte beim Fahren sehr irritierend. Wenn man damit zurecht kommt aber sicher eine gute Alternative, um eine etwas größere Kamera mitschleppen zu können.
Erstehilfe-Kit kann man sich mit einer entsprechend geeigneten Tasche (idealer Weise zwei Klettverschluss-Schlaufen) vorne an den Lenker binden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (26. August 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

habe mal ne Frage an diejenigen die einen Evoc Freeride mit 20l Packvolumen fahren,
kann man bei diesem Rucksack den Rückenprotektor abnehmen und separat benutzen?

vielen dank für eure Antworten
und ein sonniges Bike - Weekend


----------



## HiFi XS (26. August 2011)

OFF TOPIC 



scylla schrieb:


> gute Tipps!
> Mein Freund hat sich für seine Sony Nex (mit Zoom-Objektiv schon ein ziemlicher Oschi)...



Wie zufrieden ist dein Freund mit der Sony NEX? Welche Modell schlepp er mit sich rum? Auch gern per PN.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. August 2011)

niceann schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> habe mal ne Frage an diejenigen die einen Evoc Freeride mit 20l Packvolumen fahren,
> kann man bei diesem Rucksack den Rückenprotektor abnehmen und separat benutzen?
> ...




ja, das geht!


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Bin zwar auch kein Mädel aber ich hab mich auch für den evoc entschieden. Fand den besser als den deuter Attack. Der geht wieder zurück. Hab den evoc bei 1,79m in M/L


----------



## niceann (27. August 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, das geht!



Danke!


----------



## elanor (27. August 2011)

heyho,

auch ich habe den evoc freeride trail 20l rucksack bei ca. 1.65m in größe S (diesen bunten blau-gelb-grünen, super schön). mein freund war sogar so risikofreudig mir den ohne vorheriges probieren als überraschung zu weihnachten zu schenken. ich hatte den schon immer toll gefunden, nur lag er leider deutlich außerhalb des studentischen budgets. er sitzt jedenfalls perfekt, schon nach wenigen minuten vergisst man, dass man überhaupt einen rucksack trägt. durch den hohen tragekomfort fällt auch das relativ hohe gewicht nicht negativ auf. ich belasse dabei aber gerade wenn er voll beladen ist den protektor im rucksack, auch wenn ich ihn grad vllt nicht wirklich benötige, da sonst die rückwand etwas ausbeult und teile des inhalts in den rücken piecksen. ich persönl. finde ihn so gelungen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie das damen-modell noch besser sitzen könnte. gute passform bedingt aber auch hier, dass man am rücken und unter den gurten ordentlich schwitzt, das ist bei mir beim sport aber auch sonst der fall und daher für mich kein kritik-punkt. die schon erwähnte kleine hauptfachöffnung ist manchmal etwas nervig, aber man lernt schnell logistisch clever zu packen. auch ohne extra regenhülle ist bei mir bisher nichts an inhalt nass geworden, bei monsun-artigen regengüssen hab ich ihn aber noch nicht getestet  in das werkzeugfach geht wirklich alles wichtige incl. luftpumpe rein und ist dabei gut sortiert. auch den fullface kann man schnell und sicher anbringen: sehr praktisch. das mit fleece ausgeschlagene fach oben in der hauptfachklappe verwahrt kratzer-sicher die sonnenbrille, die so jederzeit schnell zur hand ist. bei der kürzlich stattgefundenen trek-bike-attack war er auch mit dabei und ich kann nun behaupten, dass er auch stürze im schroffen gelände unversehrt übersteht: keine risse im stoff oder sonstige anzeichen von verschleiß, obwohl er jedes wochenende genutzt wird. schlammspritzer und co lassen sich mit einem feuchten lappen einfach abwischen.
wer also nicht unbedingt wert legt auf ein superleichtgewicht wird sicher glücklich mit dem freeride-trail ... ich bin´s definitiv!

vllt noch ein kleiner nachtrag zum platz: ich bekomme ohne probleme wechselhose und -shirt, sweat-shirt, socken etc je nach wetterlage, 2. paar handschuhe, goggel, sonnenbrille, fullface, 2 ersatzschläuche + pumpe + grund-werkzeug und oft noch eine brotdose rein, schlüssel, handy, camera natürlich auch.

ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig bei der entscheidung, ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2011)

das Damenmodell hat etwas schmalere Träger, was ich im Direktvergleich noch angenehmer fand


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

Also bei mir war ne Regenhülle dabei. Die Hauptfachöffnung find ich eigentlich groß genug, die is beim deuter Attack wesentlich kleiner da man nur bis zur hälfte öffnen kann. Das war auch ein Grund warum ich mich für den evoc entschieden hab. 

Falls jemand Detailbilder haben will bitte bescheid sagen, der deuter geht erst am Montag wieder zurück


----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2011)

den rucksack gibts aber nur in der farbe mint/weiß etc.?? oder noch in ner anderen? 
lg


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2011)

Lila / Weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2011)

danke- der ist aber mehr für alpine / winter tätigkeiten


----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

neue Erkenntnisse Evoc vs Deuter? Kennt jemand Händler im Raum Düsseldorf?


----------



## hennefetzt (25. Juni 2013)

Hi,

der Gaint Store in Düsseldorf (Herzogstraße 33) hat Evoc-Schnickschnack. Unter anderem den Freeride Trail Team (20 L). Den Tour mit 30L gab es nicht (Stand gestern).

Grüße


----------



## cherub1509 (25. Juni 2013)

merci  dagahre ich mal vorbei


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe das normale Unisex-Modell vom Evoc Freeride Trail, also die 20l Version. Mit 170cm Körpergröße habe ich Größe S genommen.
> 
> Der Tragekomfort ist für mich perfekt! Liegt super am Rücken an, und durch die breiten Schulterriemen und den extrabreiten Hüftgurt drückt nichts, auch wenn er voll und damit schwer ist. Einzig die Luftzufuhr ist nicht besonder  Am Rücken ist man an heißen Sommertagen (haben wir ja eh gerade nicht) ziemlich schnell nassgeschwitzt, und auch unter dem Hüftgurt schwitzt man ganz ordentlich. Ist mir aber lieber, dass der Protektor gut anliegt, als dass die Belüftung toll ist... also für mich kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt.
> Nix wiegen tut er allerdings auch nicht. Schon allein durch den Protektor bringt er schon was auf die Waage.
> ...




 Ich habe nur "Evoc" gelesen und wollte "Frag Scylla!" raten....


----------

